# Akatsuki Members - Wallpaper



## b0o (Feb 4, 2008)

Please rate out of 10.


----------



## Para (Feb 4, 2008)

Nice  I like the inclusion of all the Peins.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Feb 4, 2008)

8.5/10

I agree that the inclusions of all of the Peins was nice and i like how they are all set in a good place.


----------



## Denji (Feb 4, 2008)

Smart move putting Kisame and Zetsu at the top among the leaders.

I like it!


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Feb 4, 2008)

10 out of 10!


----------



## iDrum (Feb 4, 2008)

I give it 9.5/10 just because it's not widescreen and therefore won't work on my monitor very well.


----------



## Cair (Feb 4, 2008)

I love it. Especially Deidara.


----------



## Sakura (Feb 4, 2008)

that's pretty sweet <3


----------



## Grimmjow (Feb 5, 2008)

i like it really


----------



## maximilyan (Feb 5, 2008)

10/10 this is epic.

hidan looks like such a baddass.. they all do, but hidan has been done the best imo.


----------



## Petrie (Feb 5, 2008)

10/10!!!!!!!
VERY IMPRESSIVE!!
Itachi should have been a bit bigger though..


----------



## Petrie (Feb 5, 2008)

what's the impression on Hidan's face??


----------



## Reina_Miyamoto (Feb 5, 2008)

that is beast 10/10


----------



## neko-sennin (Feb 10, 2008)

Pretty cool. You manage to fit everybody in without it looking too "busy" and that's not always easy to do.


----------



## SamRH (Feb 10, 2008)

That looks awesome. ;D


----------



## Saiky (Feb 10, 2008)

Oh i want it!


----------

